

Jsblocks, React, Angular Performance Compared with Weya.coffee - vpj
http://vpj.github.io/weya-perf.html

======
graghav
Out of curiosity, Did you write that post from future? Its dated 2016?
[http://imgur.com/hx40nc5](http://imgur.com/hx40nc5)

